# Gran gol di Pato in coppa



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2015)

Alexandre Pato segna un gran gol dalla distanza portando la sua squadra in vantaggio . La partita si chiude poi 3-0 

video nel secondo post


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2015)




----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Settembre 2015)

è ancora relativamente giovane, potrebbe far in tempo a tornare ad essere un giocatore di calcio


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> è ancora relativamente giovane, potrebbe far in tempo a tornare ad essere un giocatore di calcio



quanto lo rimpiango... un vero peccato abbia smesso di giocare a calcio.


----------



## neversayconte (24 Settembre 2015)

subito dopo il gol, salta i cartelloni e scivola --- carriera finita.


----------



## Nicco (24 Settembre 2015)

Come mi ha fatto sperare/sognare questo ragazzo. Per me fa bene adesso a rimanere in Brasile e divertirsi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2015)

Un esordio in Milan-Napoli paragonabile a quello di Kakà in Ancona-Milan, quanto ci speravo... Anzi ero sicuro fosse un fenomeno


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2015)

C'ho sperato fino all'ultimo in questo ragazzo..avrebbe potuto essere il nostro Messi..peccato si sia perso per strada tra infortuni e poca voglia di impegnarsi..
Gli auguro di tornare ad essere un campione e nel caso di rivederlo in rossonero anche se credo sia un treno perso..in brasile può fare una discreta carriera..


----------



## Marilson (25 Settembre 2015)

era un predestinato, che rimpianti


----------



## Gas (25 Settembre 2015)

Bel goal ! Mi piaceva un sacco Pato.. sigh


----------



## Eziomare (25 Settembre 2015)

*Un esordio in Milan-Napoli paragonabile a quello di Kakà in Ancona-Milan, quanto ci speravo... Anzi ero sicuro fosse un fenomeno*

verissimo, io la mattina seguente ero in estasi


----------



## davoreb (25 Settembre 2015)

Io fossi una squadra di media classifica ci proverei, ovviamente non il milan per i trascorsi ma Pato ha (aveva) mezzi tecnici impressionanti, vede la porta ed una facilità di dribbling pazzesca.

Alla fine nel nostro ultimo scudetto è stato importante con 14 goals (senza rigori) e non giocando sempre... forse 20-25 partite.


----------

